# building a rain chamber.



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm in the process of trying to build a rain chamber to breed whites tree frogs. I've got a fish tank that is 39" long by 16" tall by 16" deep. I'm building a land area by means of the bottom of a shallow tray on legs drilled full of holes, covered in gravel for drainage, a drainage mat and exo terra moss mat. I've put about 4-5" of water in and put a pond feature pump in with a sprinkler hose attached which I am rigging up to the lid to make it rain from above. Has anyone else built a rain chamber? What method did you use? I'm chopping and changing bits as I go and it's very much a work in progress. And lastly does anyone want any whites if this mad idea pulls off? I've already asked shops and they would be interested in buying a few hundred wholesale but still a few hundred to account for : victory:


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds a good project. Photos tell a thousand words though. Keep us all updated. What price in mind for the Whites please? Discount on multiples ?


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

This seems like a good, fun project. I don't really know how to make a rain chamber, but, your signature says that you have 1.1. In my experience some male frogs will not attempt breeding unless they have competition from other males, this may not be the case with whites tree frogs but i just thought I would let you know. Keep updating us with your progress, this will be really interesting.

-Stuart


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Here's a few of my older designs for my K.pulchra

RAIN CHAMBER DESIGNS - YouTube

Settled on this one, which works well. Although I did have to clean out the holes in the hosepipe a couple of times.










Unfortunately they never successfully bred, and earlier this year was my final attempt as my male died in July 

Good Luck !! :2thumb:


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks people. To answer questions, I'd be asking for ten pounds per frog with deals on multiples. And i know many people use groups rather than pairs of frogs but my male is very vocal at breeding season and I'm just crossing my fingers that he will be up to the job because he seems to want to breed.


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sounds good. If he's happily calling without encouragement I don't think you should have any problems. Good luck with the project! 

-Stuart


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

That's the reason we bought him a female, because he wouldn't shut up! It's cute during the day but when he decides to wake you up at 3am with the song of his people it's not so cute anymore.


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

I know the feeling! My male Pool Frog calls throughout the night, I just hope one of the other 4 turn out to be female.

-Stuart


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Bear in mind though, that whereas male frogs on the whole,are easy to get into the mood, it's not always that easy with females. This is because producing eggs is much more demanding on energy and resources than sperm; a female will need both conditioning and being convinced 'the time is right' before she will lay. Don't count your eggs just yet... : victory:


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks Ron. She is well conditioned without being too fat. The trouble I think I am going to have is getting the winter period of light and heat right. That, and the cutting back on food. Their little begging faces at the glass will kill me.


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

Stupot1610 said:


> I know the feeling! My male Pool Frog calls throughout the night, I just hope one of the other 4 turn out to be female.
> 
> -Stuart


You've got pretty good odds there mate, you'd be unlucky if they were all males.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

JRB 89 said:


> Thanks Ron. She is well conditioned without being too fat. The trouble I think I am going to have is getting the winter period of light and heat right. That, and the cutting back on food. Their little begging faces at the glass will kill me.


You've definitely thought it through! :2thumb:


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> You've definitely thought it through! :2thumb:


oh yeah it's kept me awake nights mate. i've spent about a year thinking it all through and researching what i need to do. i won't use u.v. light for this project, i plan to put it in view of a window and let our natural winter short days do their job of tricking them. i'll admit i really don't have much confidence. in fact if this actually works i will eat my hat. im doing it purely for the experience and the love of little baby whites, of which i plan to keep some and raise from babies as my pair were bought (seperately & unrelated) as adults and i would really like to raise some from eggs to adults and watch them transform.

i have considered the hundreds of babies i could have and i have already asked a few shops if they or their wholesalers would be interested and they would be so i can get rid of the babies i can't shift by the hundred. i have put a lot of thought into not just breeding these frogs but being responsible for the hundreds of ofspring they will produce. which brings me to my next question. want a frog ron? lol


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Lol. Actually, I wouldn't mind keeping White's again, it's been a while. I don't have to rush into a decision here, though...


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

I certainly hope I'll get a female, I would definately be unlucky to get no females! Raising frogs from eggs is really fun and rewarding, I imagine even more rewarding from a more challenging species to breed in the first place. If you are successful at breeding them, I may be interested in purchasing some eggs. That is, if you are selling them and are willing to post.
-Stuart


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

Stupot1610 said:


> I certainly hope I'll get a female, I would definately be unlucky to get no females! Raising frogs from eggs is really fun and rewarding, I imagine even more rewarding from a more challenging species to breed in the first place. If you are successful at breeding them, I may be interested in purchasing some eggs. That is, if you are selling them and are willing to post.
> -Stuart


Is posting eggs the done thing? Would they survive the trip? If they would and people do it and that's what you want then ok.


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

I would think its allowed, people post axolotl and newt eggs throughout the UK and as frogs are very similar I don't think there would be any problems. I certainly, have posted batches of axolotl eggs within the UK with absolutely no problems. But I'll look into it to make sure. 

Stuart


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just had a look in the classifieds and one ad is offering postage on some sort of dendrobates tadpoles. So I guess posting them must be allowed.

Stuart


----------



## Stupot1610 (Jul 6, 2013)

I was looking at an article on breeding Tiger leg Monkey frogs and noticed they had a detailed section on building a rain chamber. Although it's not about Whites tree frog I thought the rain chamber section would be useful for you, so here is the link: How To Breed Tiger-Leg Monkey Frogs In Captivity
Just skip to the breeding bit, or read the whole thing if you're interested!

Stuart


----------

